# My Ronin left me today



## Ronin (Jun 6, 2002)

Ten years ago I found this forum. I was a brand new shepherd owner and found many answers and support from this site. Today, I lost my very first german shepherd and I am devastated.
Ronin Meine Frieden von Himmel was my little piece of heaven. He was my companion, protector and sweet boy. He taught me so many things, responsibility, discipline, and how to be an adult. He gave me his attention, devotion and affection. He made many people happy. He loved to eat pizza, popcorn and peanut butter.
He was my fur baby and my heart is broken. I knew this day would come but I imagined that I would be there in the end with his head in my lap as I told him what a good boy he was. Instead, he was in emergency recovering from surgery and suddenly went into cardiac arrest. He died without me there. I did not say goodbye.

The doctor said that there was nothing that I could have done differently.

My ROnin shepherd was a gift. I am very thankful for the time I did have with him. I will always wish for more time though. I developed an incredible respect for this breed and realize that there is a very special and unique connection between an owner and their dog. I wish everyone could have experienced the gentle nature, comfort and love my shepherd gave me. He is my heart dog. He will never be forgotten. I just can't believe I will never hold him again. It doesn't seem real.

One day it won't hurt so much.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss. I hope that as the pain eases you will be able to take comfort from all of the wonderful memories you shared.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. Think of your good times.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, It seems like Ronin was just as lucky as you were, you seemed to have been the perfect owner for him. I dread the day that our Thor will be leaving us, and try my best to enjoy every second, every minute, and every hour of the day that we have with him, they seem to grow so fast, and are so smart, they are amazing and like you very thankful for our Thor. May you find peace in your heart soon, no words that I can type or find will ever express your loss, but my greatest sympathy on your great loss. I'm so sorry.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss. I hope you can find your own way to say goodbye. He will know.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I remember you and Ronin from many years ago. I'm so sorry your return to the board is under such sad circumstances. :hugs:


----------



## tracyaesaert (Aug 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss and hope you can find some peace of mind. Looks like you and Ronin were a match made in heaven....


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

These are the posts that are the hardest for me to read....

My thoughts are with you....


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Shedding a few tears for your loss...hard not to, when I read about someone losing a beloved companion.

So very sorry for your loss.

:halogsd: RIP Ronin....


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

I didn't print out the entire poem about "A Dog Goes to Heaven" but I thought of Ronin and posted these last stanzas. Someone else posted the entire poem on one of the threads:

"For we're all winners in this place
We have no faults you see
And God passes out the ribbons
To each one--even me.​

"At night I sleep in angels' arms
Their wings protecting me
And moonbeams dance about us
As stardust falls on thee.​

"So when your life on earth is spent
And you reach heaven's gate
Have no fear of loneliness
For here, you know I wait."​


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh I'm so sorry- I was waiting to hear how he was doing from your previous post. You were lucky to have such a wonderful dog.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Reading your post brought tears to my eyes...a close friend of mine recently lost a dog in much the same way...it's utterly heart-breaking and I wish you strength as you see through it.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP Ronin.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

So very sorry to hear of your loss. Big hugs to you!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss...RIP Ronan...


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I am SO sorry to hear of your loss! My heart goes out to you!!!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

So sorry..RIP Ronin.


----------



## Daydreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss. Remember the good times and try not to dwell on the bad.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

So sorry for your loss, Ronin was a very lucky dog, he was so obviously loved very much, take comfort in that and the knowledge he had a great life with you.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your precious boy, you will see him again at the Rainbow Bridge someday and what a reunion it will be. Run free sweet boy, run free. :rip: Ronin.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So sorry to hear of the loss of your boy Ronin. My thoughts are w/you.


----------



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

I am so sorry about your loss. Not being there is very hard to deal with - it has happened to me. Please try and focus on your great years with Ronin and what a good friend he was. My thoughts are with you and with Ronin.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

I really hate to come to this section of the forum as it always bring me back to the guy's we lost in the past. I am very sorry to hear about your Ronin and hope time will ease the pain as it has for me.


----------



## smithie (Aug 25, 2011)

So very sorry for your sad loss, run free at the bridge Ronin x


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i am so very sorry for your great loss. take care.

bless your heart beautiful boy ronin, rest in peace.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I am So sorry for your loss, may Ronin rest in peace.


----------



## drosado (Aug 9, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss of your beloved Ronin. Your post truly struck a chord with me. It has been a year since I lost my Rudi, also after 10 years. The way you describe your relationship with Ronin is exactly the way Rudi and I were. You are in my prayers.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry. If our dogs have one fault, it is that they go too soon. I'm sorry that you could not say goodbye, it's sad. But I hope you can take some comfort in that he probably did not suffer in passing.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so sorry for your loss, they are never with us long enough


----------



## Ronin (Jun 6, 2002)

I am just checking in. It's been a year and forgotten the date I lost Ronin. Not because I have forgotten him but because I still miss him. I have not gotten a new German shepherd. I do frequent the gsroc.org just to look and see if their might be that special dog for me.
I believe in my heart that Ronin left because he knew his job was over. I had gotten married and knew I was in good hands.
I miss his companionship. There are days I walk through my front door and forget he's not here. He didn't like seeing anyone crying. He would cuddle next to you if you were.
I have a newborn at home now. I can't help but wonder and imagine how wonderful he would have been around her.
I hoped that it would get easier. It has and has not. I still miss him. My heart still hurts. He was my heart dog and always will be.

I visit this site rarely but I find a little peace visiting.
When my little girl starts to walk, I'll start looking for a new shepherd. Ronin brought such joy and taught me so much. I hope she'll develop love for this breed. Definitely, e.

Until then...hug your shepherds


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ronin said:


> hug your shepherds


Going to do that right now. Shedding a few tears for you and Ronin.

Congratulations on your baby girl.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Even after 4 months I still miss Pyrate. He was my heart dog too. He will always own a piece of my heart as long as I live. I understand still grieving after a year. I've had many dogs in my life but none that I felt the way I did toward Pyrate. He came into my life at a hard time and filled a void I needed filled. He was my big dog, my boy, my best friend, and a life trainer for me. Hugs to you. May the broken pieces of your heart mend over the good memories you made together. I'm going to go hug Raina now.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hugs:

love has no bounds


----------



## Caragirl (Sep 2, 2008)

I am sorry. I am sure your Ronin knows how much you treasured him.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. It hurts like crazy. I lost two last year and these posts brought it back incl. the tears. I hope you'll find a good dog soon. Once you have lived with a good dog, your life won't be complete without one, at least for me.
I will hug WD in your Ronin's name. I'll bet he is around you.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Saying goodbye is the hardest thing. I think about my other 2 often and my heart still aches as if they died yesterday.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## blackmeadow (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm new, so I don't know you, but I know how miserable it is to lose a furry baby.  You have my deepest sympathies, and I wish you all the best in healing from your loss.


----------

